# Identify Staffy cross?



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

My daughter is getting this dog tomorrow

apparently he's 8 months old, and she was told he is a Staffy
to my eyes he is definately a cross, but can't figure out what he is possibly crossed with


----------



## *H* (Jun 17, 2007)

Possibly Lab? 
Similar head shape to Cass, he's a Staffy cross wally


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

He's definatly a cross. Doesn't look anything like a normal staffy. 0.o 
He does have a long mussel, makes me think of a lab too. Very hard to tell though.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm if he's a full staffy then I'm a martian. Hope she's not paying pedigree price for him!


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you all for your input, I can see where you are coming from with the lab
No, she isn't paying for him, just £10 for petrol for him to be delivered.
I'm not totally in agreement with it, as she only moved out yesterday into a flat (with garden) with her boyfriend, and she is 17
But, I would be happy if he was a staffy x lab TBH
She is great with animals (she has had to be living here LOL), but just like me, I think she is following her heart not her head, as she has done no research


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

I would agree with Staffy x Lab.

Hope it all works out for your sister.


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks
she's my daughter. LOL


----------



## Shiver (Apr 6, 2009)

Thumbs up for offering an older dog (passed the official puppy weeks) a home. So long as he's happy N loved he wont mind what you think he is..

Staff x jack russell ??
Maybe Staffy x Ferrett ??

Nice looking dog none the less.


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

It's difficult to tell just by looking but if i had to take a swing i would of aid stafford x jack Russell


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry I can't say anything helpful. I dont know what cross he is, but I disagree with the lab cross. Those ears look like they come from some upright eared breed, which isn't going to be a lab....although maybe a lab x upright eared working sheepdog type is the parent


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks a lot like the staff x lurchers I've seen. Too big to be JRT x otherwise I'd agree with the markings, muzzle and ears. Definitely not a lab cross, staff cross labs don't have that narrow muzzle.


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

its hard to from a photo what cross it is 

he could be a 3/4 staff 1/4ambull


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

i thought cross JRT at first but i agree with kathy far too big to be JRT could poss be lurcher, could maybe be more than 1 breed in him tho?


----------



## Rosiemum (Jan 14, 2010)

rosie75 said:


> Thanks
> she's my daughter. LOL


Really?? But you look so YOUNG...

Sorry about that. :blush: Really must read posts properly.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Aww such a stunner, we have been looking at dogs latey the ammount on preloved around 6-1 year old needing homes its awfull people not even bothering to at least try have them longer usualy seen having baby number two cant handle having a dog house not big enough, i think a dog is one thing impossible to give up there like your child. We saw a lab 6month female, had her for only 6month and she said due to baby 2 arriving we cant keep her, but they would of knew she was pregnant when bought the puppy just frustrates me.


----------



## Darklas (Mar 25, 2009)

Lover said:


> We saw a lab 6month female, had her for only 6month and she said due to baby 2 arriving we cant keep her, but they would of knew she was pregnant when bought the puppy just frustrates me.



Annoys the hell outa me too. People just don't think. :?


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

he looks like a heinz 57 to me lol


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Darklas said:


> Annoys the hell outa me too. People just don't think. :?



Yeah why i am trying my best to gather info and get myself the right dog before i jump into buying one before getting the info xx


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

Lover said:


> Aww such a stunner, we have been looking at dogs latey the ammount on preloved around 6-1 year old needing homes its awfull people not even bothering to at least try have them longer usualy seen having baby number two cant handle having a dog house not big enough, i think a dog is one thing impossible to give up there like your child. We saw a lab 6month female, had her for only 6month and she said due to baby 2 arriving we cant keep her, but they would of knew she was pregnant when bought the puppy just frustrates me.


same here, when i was looking for my dog i saw a 13 week old pup up for sale because she was heavily pregnant and wouldn't be able to cope. er, you would've been heavily pregnant when you bought him love.


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for saying I look young, I did have her when I was 18 
Better than calling me her gran LOL
Anyway, bit of a turn of events
There was a bit of messing around, and my daughter didn't hear from the lady
A friend of my daughters heard she was looking for a dog so gave her the number of a couple who needed to rehome their husky
So, my daughter got the Husky yesterday, and was overjoyed after the disappointment of not having Scooby
Tonight the Boyfriend of Scoobies owner turned up with the dog and said if my daughter didn't have him they were going to have him put down
She took Scooby in then rang me, so we have arranged to collect Scooby tomorrow and, hopefully, he will get on with our other dogs
Our dogs are pretty laid back, and Scooby is getting on well with the Husky, so I am keeping my fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

BTW, it was suggested that Scooby may be crossed with a dogue de Bordeaux


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Oldtyme, I think you may be right with the Ambull
We now have him, he didn't know his name or any commands
But he is learning quick
We have named him Zippo
I am questioning now if there is any Staffy in him at all
Here he is, earlier today


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

she looks like my staff x jr.


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

hes gorgeous regardless of what he is :flrt: and :O u have a bichon too ^__^ how adorable


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, the Toby the Bichon is my youngest daughters companion. Had him off a member on here
Best decision of my life, he is an amazingly loyal young lad, but very mischievous. LOL
At the end of the day I don't mind what Zippo is, but I like to do my research on breeds, preferably before I get them:lol2:


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, the breed ingeneral seems to be mischivious!! i know for sure my lil man is... and a pain in the bum sometimes too!!! but i still love him ^__^ wouldnt change him for the world 

and i totally understand your wanting to do research hehe, looks like ur gonna have to blag it this time


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bit of an update on Zippo (AKA Scooby)
He has grown consideably, has a huge appetite and is booked in to be neutured on Monday
It's like having a very large puppy around the place (which he is), he can steal things from a great height LOL
He has learnt loads of commands and is such a lovable character.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

ooh ooh , new pics we need new pics.

i think there may be a bit of american bulldog in somewhere in there. when i was looking for my dog i looked at sooooo many ads you wouldn't believe and i saw a lot of american bulldog x staffords and they looked kinda like he looks.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

agree with oldtyme, looks mostly ambull or amstaff.

nice looking dog, probly gonna be big though.


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

My other half has had to sort out my camera as it was crashing the computer, but as soon as it's sorted I will get some pics up of him


----------



## rosie75 (Oct 8, 2009)

Camera sorted : victory:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

ryanr1987 said:


> It's difficult to tell just by looking but if i had to take a swing i would of aid stafford x jack Russell


:lol2: oh god....match made in hell....

it's very hard to tell with staffies. Not all staffies look like the 'ideal' short, stumpy, broad-headed, stocky, short muzzled thing....a lot of pure staffies can be taller and leaner, slightly longer muzzled and look like a 'cross' but are pure staffies nontheless. with a pup like this it's even harder to tell because staffies go through weird staged in puppyhood lol they can look nothing at all like a staff and grow up to look just like one. I'm more leaning towards cross because of how big the muzzle is though, but it can really be anything.


----------



## MRS MURPH (Mar 26, 2009)

Zippo is the double of my friends staffie cross jack russel Cooper.

Whatever mix he is, he is adorable :flrt:


----------

